# barcode, bar code = γραμμοκωδικός, γραμμωτός κωδικός



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Κατά πρώτον, το barcode είναι κωδικός, όχι κώδικας — περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3798

Κατά δεύτερον, ας ασχοληθούμε με την ορθότερη απόδοσή του.

Το Teleterm περιλαμβάνει μόνο τη μορφή του σε δύο λέξεις (bar code — κακώς διότι η μονολεκτική μορφή είναι πολύ συνηθέστερη), με την απόδοση *γραμμοκωδικός* (το ρήμα: _γραμμοκωδικεύω_, και παράγωγα επίθετα: _γραμμοκωδικευμένος_ / _γραμμοκωδικοποιημένος_, _αγραμμοκωδίκευτος_ / _αγραμμοκωδικοποίητος_).

Η GS1 Hellas, ο μοναδικός επίσημος φορέας για τη διαχείριση του συστήματος γραμμοκωδίκευσης και την απόδοση των γραμμοκωδικών, χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν παντού το barcode αμετάφραστο, και σε ένα μόνο σημείο το αποδίδει «γραμμωτό κώδικα». Όπως όμως εξαρχής είπαμε, αυτό είναι λάθος — άλλωστε η ίδια η GS1 ξεκαθαρίζει ότι πρόκειται για κωδικό: http://www.gs1gr.org/index.php?pgnbr=6631&lang=el. Επομένως αυτό οφείλει να διορθωθεί σε *γραμμωτός κωδικός*.

Το ΛΝΕΓ περιλαμβάνει την απόδοση του barcode στο λήμμα _γραμμωτός_: Ο γραμμωτός κωδικός που αποτυπώνεται στη συσκευασία των προϊόντων.

Το κακό είναι ότι στην ΙΑΤΕ επικρατεί χάος: γραμμωτός κώδικας, *γραμωτός κώδικας (και μάλιστα με ένα Μ —και διπλό και χοντρό το λάθος!), *γραμμikός κώδικας (έτσι ακριβώς — με λατινικά γράμματα στη μέση!), ραβδοκώδικας, κωδικός ραβδώσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτή η στατιστική:

γραμμικών κωδίκων 44 ευρήματα
γραμμικών κωδικών 104 ευρήματα
(Στο altavista.com, με το google δεν βρίσκεις άκρη.)

Θα επαναλάβω εκείνο που είχε πει ο user7 (ως nickel) το 2006:
Θα έρθει, ελπίζω, μια στιγμή όπου ο κώδικας θα είναι ένα σύνολο, μια συλλογή, και ο κωδικός (τηλεφωνικός, ταχυδρομικός) θα είναι μόνο κωδικός και όχι κώδικας.

Να διορθώσω αυτό που είχε ειπωθεί τότε:
...και ο κώδικας να είναι μόνο κώδικας και όχι κωδικός.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

Κάπου έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και τον «ραβδωτό κωδικό».
Ιδού. Το Google θέλει να με διορθώσει και με ρωτάει αν εννοώ «ραβδωτό κώδικα».
Από τα 9 αποτελέσματα για τους όρους «ραβδωτός κωδικός» τα τρία είναι από την ΕΕ και τα δύο από την Εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως.
Ανεξάρτητα από τα παραπάνω, κι εγώ «γραμμωτό κωδικό» τον λέω.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Πάντως, δεν είναι άσκοπο να τονιστεί ότι το κατά Ζάζουλα εσφαλμένο "ραβδοκώδικας" έχει αρκετά περισσότερες ανευρέσεις από τα σωστά (στο γκουγκλ). 

Πέρα από το αν είναι σωστό το κώδικας ή το κωδικός: 
Γιατί γραμμή και όχι ράβδος; Και πώς θα πεις το line code; Και η ζέμπρα έχει ραβδώσεις ή γραμμώσεις; Προφανώς ραβδώσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 6, 2009)

Και zebra crossing στην άσφαλτο :)

Συνηθίζω το γραμμικός κωδικός ή ραβδωτός κωδικός


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2009)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, δεν είναι άσκοπο να τονιστεί ότι το κατά Ζάζουλα εσφαλμένο "ραβδοκώδικας" έχει αρκετά περισσότερες ανευρέσεις από τα σωστά (στο γκουγκλ).



Σε άλλες γλώσσες:
FR: code-barres, code à barres, ES: código de barras, IT: codice a barre

Δυστυχώς, το κατά nickel σωστό *ραβδοκωδικός* υπάρχει μόνο στο εγχειρίδιο πληροφορικής που διδάσκεται στο Λύκειο. Εκεί:

Στη σελίδα 19:
Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα περισσότερα προϊόντα φέρουν στη συσκευασία τους ένα γραμμωτό κωδικό που λέγεται ραβδωτός κώδικας [ΣτN: Γκρρρ!] ή *ραβδοκωδικός* (bar code). Ο κωδικός αυτός αναγνωρίζεται από έναν ειδικό σαρωτή. Έτσι, απαλλάσσεται ο υπάλληλος από την πληκτρολόγηση του κωδικού, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μειώνεται ο κίνδυνος λανθασμένης εισαγωγής.​
Στο γλωσσάρι της σελίδας 41:
*Ραβδοκωδικός:* Σειρά κατακόρυφων μη ισοπαχών ράβδων οι οποίες ανά ομάδες αναπαριστούν ψηφία. Χρησιμοποιείται για την κωδικοποίηση εμπορικών προϊόντων και αναγνωρίζεται από ειδικό σαρωτή.​

Δείτε όμως και τα _*ραβδοκωδικών*_.


Να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι τα λεξικά του Κέντρου (ΛΝΕΓ κ.λπ.) λημματογραφούν το *ραβδοκώδικας* (ειδικός κώδικας αναγνώρισης...).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτή η στατιστική:
> γραμμικών κωδίκων 44 ευρήματα
> γραμμικών κωδικών 104 ευρήματα


Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση ότι η γεν. πληθ. _κωδικών_ έχει την τάση να υπερτερεί σε χρήση, διότι εκτιμώ «έρχεται στο στόμα» πιο εύκολα από το _κωδίκων_. Ίσως δηλαδή να βρούμε _γραμμωτών/γραμμικών κωδικών_ σε κείμενο που κατά τ' άλλα μιλά για _γραμμωτούς/γραμμικούς κώδικες_.



sarant said:


> Πάντως, δεν είναι άσκοπο να τονιστεί ότι το κατά Ζάζουλα εσφαλμένο "ραβδοκώδικας" έχει αρκετά περισσότερες ανευρέσεις από τα σωστά (στο γκουγκλ).


Λανθασμένο όσον αφορά το μέρος του _κώδικα_ (αντί _κωδικού_), ελπίζω να ήμουν σαφής. (Όσο για το τι προηγείται σε ανευρέσεις, δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί το μοναδικό κριτήριο όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις — ιδίως όταν γνωρίζουμε το τι είναι το σωστό: _κωδικός_.)



sarant said:


> Γιατί γραμμή και όχι ράβδος;


Διότι έτσι περιοριζόμαστε μόνο στο υπώνυμο linear barcode, το οποίο κάλλιστα μπορεί να καλείται _ραβδοκωδικός_.



sarant said:


> Και πώς θα πεις το line code;


Κώδικας γραμμής.



tsioutsiou said:


> Και zebra crossing στην άσφαλτο :)


Οι οποίες σημειωτέον _διαγραμμίζονται_ στην άσφαλτο, δεν διαραβδίζονται.



tsioutsiou said:


> Συνηθίζω το γραμμικός κωδικός ή ραβδωτός κωδικός.


Και ο _ραβδωτός_ και ο _γραμμικός_ έχουν και άλλες σημασίες («αυλακωτός» για τον _ραβδωτό_, «σε γραμμή ή ευθύγραμμα διατεταγμένος ή κινούμενος ή εξελισσόμενος» για τον _γραμμικό_), ενώ ο _γραμμωτός_ όχι. Ίσως γι' αυτό ο _γραμμωτός_ να έχει ένα μικρό πλεονέκτημα.



nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, το κατά nickel σωστό *ραβδοκωδικός* υπάρχει μόνο στο εγχειρίδιο πληροφορικής που διδάσκεται στο Λύκειο.


Τη γνώμη μου για το _ραβδοκωδικός_ την είπα: linear barcode. Το _γραμμοκωδικός_ τη θεωρώ με διαφορά την καλύτερη απόδοση, καθώς καλύπτει και τις νεότερες γενιές 2D barcode, και συνδέεται με τα _γραμμογραφώ_, _γραμμοσκιάζω_ κ.λπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2009)

Άρα, αν θέλουμε να τηρούμε αντιστοιχίες και αντιστρεψιμότητες:

*barcode* = ραβδοκωδικός
*linear barcode* = γραμμικός ή γραμμωτός ραβδοκωδικός (για συντομία, γραμμοκωδικός ή ραβδοκωδικός — το δεύτερο, γιατί έτσι συντομεύουν οι Εγγλέζοι)
*matrix barcode*, *matrix code* ή *2D barcode* = ραβδοκωδικός μήτρας, δισδιάστατος ραβδοκωδικός

(Και, μια και πιάσαμε τις διορθώσεις, έχει κανείς όρεξη να αλλάξουμε τα _δισδιάστατος_ και _τρισδιάστατος_ σε _διδιάστατος_ και _τριδιάστατος_; :) )


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Όταν εμφανίστηκαν τα barcode ήταν όντως μόνο ράβδοι, γραμμές. Τώρα πλέον δεν είναι. Γιατί λοιπόν, αφού ακόμη δεν έχει κατισχύσει πλήρως κάποιος από τους προταθέντες όρους (μερικές φορές το να αργείς έχει και τα θετικά του!), κι απ' την άλλη ο _γραμμοκωδικός_ καλύπτει όλες τις γενιές barcode, να μην κινηθούμε με βάση την εννοιολογική αντιστοίχιση;
*barcode *= γραμμοκωδικός
*linear* *barcode* = ραβδοκωδικός
*matrix/2D barcode* = γραμμοκωδικός μήτρας / δισδιάστατος γραμμοκωδικός


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2009)

Μα εξήγησα: για λόγους αντιστοιχίας και αντιστρεψιμότητας. Άσε που στον 3D barcode είναι πιο λογικό να έχουν οι ράβδοι τρεις διαστάσεις.

(Της φυλακής οι ράβδοι είναι για τους λεβέντες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Και, μια και πιάσαμε τις διορθώσεις, έχει κανείς όρεξη να αλλάξουμε τα _δισδιάστατος_ και _τρισδιάστατος_ σε _διδιάστατος_ και _τριδιάστατος_; :) )



Χμμμ, χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια τα *δι*διάστατος και *τρι*διάστατος (και εξηγώ το γιατί με τον επομενο τρόπο όταν μπλέκω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση):

Ένα γεωμετρικό σχήμα έχει μια, δύο, τρεις, τέσσερις κλπ διαστάσεις, δεν έχει μια, δύο, τρεις, τέσσερις φορές την _ιδιότητα_ της διάστασης. Για ευκολία, ξεκινάω από τα πολλά: Ο χώρος των τεσσάρων διαστάσεων είναι τετραδιάστατος (δεν έχω συναντήσει ακόμη πουθενά το τετρακισδιάστατος) άρα των τριών διαστάσεων τριδιάστατος, των δύο διδιάστατος (και της μιας διάστασης, μονοδιάστατος).


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως θα έβρισκα το ραβδοκώδικας να κοντεύει να κατισχύσει αφού το περιλαμβάνουν και γενικά λεξικά (του Κέντρου) και ειδικά. 

Όσο για το τρι-δισδιάστατος προτιμώ να κάνω λάθος με τους πολλούς. Αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι λάθος ή, αν είναι λάθος δεν είναι το μόνο: δισεκατομμύριο, τρισεκατομμύριο. Η έλξη είναι ακαταμάχητη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

sarant said:


> Εγώ πάντως θα έβρισκα το ραβδοκώδικας να κοντεύει να κατισχύσει αφού το περιλαμβάνουν και γενικά λεξικά (του Κέντρου) και ειδικά.


:) Θα είχε κατισχύσει αν το είχε υιοθετήσει η GS1 (σημαντικότατη παράμετρος, μην την παραβλέπετε), αν τα λεξικά τού Κέντρου δεν λημματογραφούσαν και το _γραμμωτός κωδικός_, αν το χρησιμοποιούσε ο ευρύτερος Δημόσιος Τομέας και τέλος αν δεν υπήρχαν τόσες άλλες αποδόσεις στην ΙΑΤΕ. Θα είχε κατισχύσει αν η γεν. πληθ. _ραβδοκωδίκων_ (5 ανευρέσεις) υπερέβαινε το _ραβδοκωδικών_ (19 ανευρέσεις). Όχι μόνο δεν έχει κατισχύσει (όσο κι αν «κοντεύει»), αλλά δεδομένου ότι το μέρος με το _-κώδικας_ είναι λάθος, δεν θα επιτρέψουμε ποτέ να κατισχύσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όσο για το τρι-δισδιάστατος προτιμώ να κάνω λάθος με τους πολλούς. Αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι λάθος ή, αν είναι λάθος δεν είναι το μόνο: δισεκατομμύριο, τρισεκατομμύριο. Η έλξη είναι ακαταμάχητη.



Προφανώς έχεις δίκιο με το σκεπτικό της έλξης, αλλά έχουμε τετρακισεκατομμύρια, πεντακισεκατομμύρια κ.ο.κ. ενώ οι μαθηματικοί χώροι είναι τετραδιάστατοι, πενταδιάστατοι κ.ο.κ. Αλλά για να μην το συνεχίσουμε και μπλέξουμε και με τα πολυώροφα κτίρια :) προτείνω αν επιμελούμαι εγώ δικά σου κείμενα να τα διορθώνω στο συγκεκριμένο όπως συνηθίζω εγώ και αν επιμελείσαι εσύ δικά μου, να τα διορθώνεις όπως προτιμάς εσύ... :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Της φυλακής οι ράβδοι είναι για τους λεβέντες.)


Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει μπάρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Της φυλακής οι ράβδοι είναι για τους λεβέντες.)


Και τα ρούχα της φυλακής, στην τελική, μεγάλα barcode απεικονίζουν:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 7, 2009)

> Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα περισσότερα προϊόντα φέρουν στη συσκευασία τους ένα γραμμωτό κωδικό που λέγεται ραβδωτός κώδικας [ΣτN: Γκρρρ!] ή ραβδοκωδικός (bar code). Ο κωδικός αυτός αναγνωρίζεται από έναν ειδικό σαρωτή. Έτσι, απαλλάσσεται ο υπάλληλος από την πληκτρολόγηση του κωδικού, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μειώνεται ο κίνδυνος λανθασμένης εισαγωγής.


Νομίζω αυτό εξηγεί γιατί είναι μάλλον ψευδοδίλημμα το -κωδικός ή -κώδικας. Όλο το σύστημα είναι 
-κώδικας, η συγκεκριμένη αναγραφή είναι -κωδικός.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και τα ρούχα της φυλακής, στην τελική, μεγάλα barcode απεικονίζουν:



Αλλά εξαρτάται από τον φυλακισμένο αν έχει και γραμμωμένους μυς από μέσα. Οι απέξω πάντως τους έχουμε γραμμένους (τους εντός λεβεντοράβδων)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Νομίζω αυτό εξηγεί γιατί είναι μάλλον ψευδοδίλημμα το -κωδικός ή -κώδικας. Όλο το σύστημα είναι
> -κώδικας, η συγκεκριμένη αναγραφή είναι -κωδικός.


Δεν συμφωνώ με το ψευτοδίλημμα. Κι αλλού διαχωρίζουμε system από instance. Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, άλλωστε, το βιβλίο στον κωδικό (στο σύμβολο) και μόνον σε αυτό αναφέρεται, κι όχι στην κωδίκευση. Καλά λέει το ΣτN: Γκρρρ! (δηλ. λάθος). :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Σήμερα είναι τα γενέθλια του γραμμωτού κωδικού, και το Google τού αφιερώνει το σημερινό του doodle. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)

Επισυνάπτω από το τεύχος 109 τού περιοδικού _Ορόγραμμα _της ΕΛΕΤΟ, το άρθρο που είναι αφιερωμένο στον γραμμοκωδικό: View attachment Or109_barcode.pdf


----------

